# Solar Powered Generator - Specifically for CPAP



## invision

Wife and I both use a CPAP machine at night to keep us breathing... I have been looking at a solar powered generator - mobile unit... anyone have some suggestions - it would need to be big enough to run two CPAP units for 6-8 hours and be recharged by night - I am not 100% but I would guess the CPAPs have the same electrical draw as probably as a laptop or PC and monitor...


----------



## Startingout-Blair

I never thought of that! I know several people that use the CPAP and would need some form of power. Keep me informed of any info you receive on this subject please!


----------



## kappydell

i have a solar set up for my cpap, but not a generator - too much noise, and required fuel. i have 12 V battery, converter, and a solar panel with a controller to charge it during the day. They do make 12-Volt CPAPs, want to ask my doc if he will order one for me to use 'camping'.


----------



## Startingout-Blair

Thanks KappyDell! Good info!


----------



## Sentry18

I intend to create an elaborate victorian CPAP using a small steam engine, a fire place bellows and some tubing.


----------



## kappydell

Sentry18 said:


> I intend to create an elaborate victorian CPAP using a small steam engine, a fire place bellows and some tubing.


LOL! I'll bet that would make more noise than my snoring...and I was LOUD...!


----------



## kappydell

Sentry18 said:


> I intend to create an elaborate victorian CPAP using a small steam engine, a fire place bellows and some tubing.


LOL! I'll bet that would make more noise than my snoring...and I was LOUD...!

DC 12-Volt Power Cord for Respironics, Cigarette Lighter
SKU 1001956 User Rating 4 Reviews 
List Price $49.00 
Your Price $24.95 (save 49%) 100% Price Guarantee 
cpapsupplyusa 1 (866)560-2727

they also sell battery packs for the same. they should be able to help rig something for non-electric usage


----------



## Sentry18

I actually have a small generator for my CPAP that runs very quietly. I actually bought it to go camping with. It is similar to the one I will link below. When I needed it for a power outage I just set it outside of my bedroom window and chained it to an U-bolt, then ran an extension cord through the window. But I am working on a secure permanent mount and running a special outlet for it. I figure if the world goes to crap I can always make a small gasifier for it. I also have a large generator on the other side of the house, but wanted something CPAP specific and portable. I have also considered buying a small wind turbine for CPAP power.

http://www.harborfreight.com/800-rated-watts-900-max-watts-portable-generator-66619.html


----------



## LincTex

invision said:


> I have been looking at a solar powered ... two CPAP units for 6-8 hours and be recharged by night - I am not 100% but I would guess the CPAPs have the same electrical draw as probably as a laptop or PC and monitor...


You need to use a Kill-a-Watt to find out what wattage each one draws... x2 machines.... x # of hours. Then multiply by the number of max cloudy days (in a row) you would expect.... 3-4 days? Because you need enough battery capacity to last you until it is sunny again.

Once you have that data, it will be easier to make recommendations on sizing.



Sentry18 said:


> I intend to create an elaborate Victorian CPAP using a small steam engine, a fire place bellows and some tubing.


I love it!! Very "steampunk"ish! 



Sentry18 said:


> I actually have a small generator for my CPAP that runs very quietly.
> 1) It is similar to the one I will link below. http://www.harborfreight.com/800-rated-watts-900-max-watts-portable-generator-66619.html
> 2) I figure if the world goes to crap I can always make a small gasifier for it.


1) That one is two-cycle, and must be run on oil/gas mix only. No alcohol, propane or woodgas.

2) Woodgas generation is not an easy process. 
A. First, you would be up all night feeding in wood and running the shaker grate to keep gas production going.
B. Woodgas is hard to make work right with small engines. They don't draw enough airflow so the fire goes out pretty easily.


----------



## Sentry18

> I love it!! Very "steampunk"ish!


When I first wrote the post I called it my SteamPunk CPAP, but I didn't think anyone would get the reference. I guess I was wrong! Kudos.

Thanks for raining on my gasifier parade. Kidding. Apparently I need to come up with another Plan B. Maybe I could grow switch grass and run it off of ethanol?


----------



## Caribou

If you are having problems with power storage you can eliminate the heated humidifier. There are unheated humidifiers available that will reduce your electrical demand. This is an imperfect answer as they are not as effective but beats having the CPCP shut down early.


----------



## Theriot

Please look into building your own. It would save you a fortune. There isn't much to them. A battery, a solar panel, tickle charger, and an inverter, and some wire. Ohh and a cheap Dollie.


----------



## LincTex

Sentry18 said:


> Kudos.


 Thanks!



Sentry18 said:


> Thanks for raining on my gasifier parade. Kidding. Apparently I need to come up with another Plan B. Maybe I could grow switch grass and run it off of ethanol?


Sometimes the solution really is to go bigger....
In this case, engine size. There are a lot of older gas powered generators that NO ONE wants because they suck the gasoline (to the tune of several gallons an hour!) but these are perfect for woodgas.

Bigger is better for airflow to "keep the coals going" and to have sufficient vacuum to pull the gases through all the necessary coolers and filters (a big problem - which is why smaller-sized set-ups fail or fall short)... up to a point of course, you don't want something that uses 100 pounds of wood an hour, either.

The most successful (reliable) set-ups have been 140 cubic inches to around 400 cubic inches, so pretty much anything in the passenger car to light truck range. If I found an old Onan or Kohler plant with a 2.3 liter Ford (up to 4.9liter) I would snag it for the perfect woodgas conversion.

One other option.... use some sort of pump (like a vane-type smog pump? Small roots blower?) to artificially move more air (than the engine can muster) through the gasifier and coolers/filters.

Since the excess gas can't go to the engine (too rich of a mixture if not needed) then it could be piped to another source, like a flame under a hot water tank, large brick oven, heat the shop, or who knows what.


----------



## kejmack

Just playing Devil's Advocate, but wouldn't it be more prudent to lose weight or do whatever is needed to get off of the CPAP? That would eliminate several problems and you wouldn't have to worry about the machine.


----------



## Sentry18

You must not fully understand sleep apnea. While a percentage of people diagnosed with sleep apnea are overweight, that is just a single piece of the puzzle. I am not overweight and I still have sleep apnea (so does my Dad). Some apneas are correctable with surgery but the chance of success if limited. If was easily correctable no one would strap a mask to face every night and have air blown into them while they sleep.


----------



## kejmack

My apologies! The only people I know with sleep apnea are all a lot overweight. I'll keep my mouth shut.


----------



## JayJay

Sentry18 said:


> You must not fully understand sleep apnea. While a percentage of people diagnosed with sleep apnea are overweight, that is just a single piece of the puzzle. I am not overweight and I still have sleep apnea (so does my Dad). Some apneas are correctable with surgery but the chance of success if limited. If was easily correctable no one would strap a mask to face every night and have air blown into them while they sleep.


My dh had the surgery--now I get to hear the snapping noise when he chews...and his snoring at night.:gaah:

On topic..I didn't for some reason follow through with my purchase of the solar oven...I now know why..(yes, God leads me in most things, like stopping at a grocery store for no reason and finding .39 cent canned goods!!)
So, I'm getting this instead...:2thumb:

http://www.solargeneratorreviews.org/content/mysolarbackup-review/


----------



## LincTex

JayJay said:


> So, I'm getting this instead...:2thumb:
> http://www.solargeneratorreviews.org/content/mysolarbackup-review/


You can build that entire system for less than $500



> If you think the MySolarBackup is right for your needs, use the link below to get $500 off the normal $2297 price, bringing the total down to just $1797


----------



## JayJay

LincTex said:


> You can build that entire system for less than $500


Not me...and dh has beginning dementia...no way!!

Is it a reputable company..anyone??


----------



## Immolatus

I assume Linc means you can buy the components separately for $500?
Right?

I would love to have one of these setups, and I would rather 'build it' myself.


----------



## LincTex

JayJay said:


> Not me...and DH has beginning dementia...no way!!


Yes, even you! It is not hard to do at all!



Immolatus said:


> I assume Linc means you can buy the components separately for $500?


Yep. It is NOT hard, except for batteries... ANY battery worth its salt (in storage capacity, which is VERY important) will be VERY heavy, except the Odyssey, but that will likely drive you over 500 because they are so expensive. You might need halp handling the battery/batteries.

You will need to make a have a small place in a room on the south wall of your house to store the battery(ies), no cart needed or even suggested here.
There is nothing difficult about the wiring, either.

Buy this: $200 http://www.ebay.com/itm/Brand-New-1...304?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f1e1c2f88

Biggest Marine deep-cycle you can find: $100 (Walmart/Sams)

20 or 30 amp charge controller $10-$50 http://www.ebay.com/itm/20A-12V-24V...938?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1e7019731a

http://www.ebay.com/itm/20A-Solar-C...494?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19d642500e

http://www.ebay.com/itm/30A-PWM-12-...324?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4d063a0094

http://www.ebay.com/itm/10A-20A-30A...t=LH_DefaultDomain_0&var=&hash=item1c272b9891

Ok, we're up to $350. 
That leaves $150 left to get a decent inverter.

Harbor Freight sells a good one that goes on sale OFTEN for $129, I think it is 2000 watt run/4000 watt peak. I have one of those big monsters but never used it (I got it for Christmas) and it gets good reviews online.

My "go to" inverter is a (I *think*) 800 watt run/1600 watt peak (no longer made).... I would have to go look to see what it is... I have had it for about 10 years or so. No complaints with it ever. However, the biggest thing I have ever run from it is some construction power tools like a "Skil saw" and such. I think they replaced it with one a little bigger, at 1000 watt run/2000 watt peak.

The 1000/2000 is on sale for $79, but i see $59 on this one with a coupon often http://www.harborfreight.com/automo...uous-2000-watt-peak-power-inverter-97047.html

They also have a 750/1500 for $49, I would also imagine it will go to $39 or $29 with a coupon. http://www.harborfreight.com/automo...nuous1500-watt-peak-power-inverter-69660.html

Never buy anything from Harbor Freight without a coupon. They regularly sell stuff 50%-80% off with a coupon. My Sunday paper comes with the best coupons ever (we have a local HF store).

*ONE THING* is to always get the biggest inverter you can ever imagine needing. The more you push it towards its max power rating, the hotter it will get, and that isn't good.

I am REALLY REALLY REALLY REALLY leery of the one you posted: "solargeneratorreviews dot org" - - they DO NOT tell you how big the battery is, and they also DO NOT say how big the inverter is. I can just about guarantee that sucker has a little bitty SLA battery and maybe about 350 running/700 peak inverter. They are *raping* people at those prices.


----------



## JayJay

LincTex said:


> Yes, even you! It is not hard to do at all!
> 
> Yep. It is NOT hard, except for batteries... ANY battery worth its salt (in storage capacity, which is VERY important) will be VERY heavy, except the Odyssey, but that will likely drive you over 500 because they are so expensive. You might need halp handling the battery/batteries.
> 
> You will need to make a have a small place in a room on the south wall of your house to store the battery(ies), no cart needed or even suggested here.
> There is nothing difficult about the wiring, either.
> 
> Buy this: $200 http://www.ebay.com/itm/Brand-New-1...304?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f1e1c2f88
> 
> Biggest Marine deep-cycle you can find: $100 (Walmart/Sams)
> 
> 20 or 30 amp charge controller $10-$50 http://www.ebay.com/itm/20A-12V-24V...938?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1e7019731a
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/20A-Solar-C...494?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19d642500e
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/30A-PWM-12-...324?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4d063a0094
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/10A-20A-30A...t=LH_DefaultDomain_0&var=&hash=item1c272b9891
> 
> Ok, we're up to $350.
> That leaves $150 left to get a decent inverter.
> 
> Harbor Freight sells a good one that goes on sale OFTEN for $129, I think it is 2000 watt run/4000 watt peak. I have one of those big monsters but never used it (I got it for Christmas) and it gets good reviews online.
> 
> My "go to" inverter is a (I *think*) 800 watt run/1600 watt peak (no longer made).... I would have to go look to see what it is... I have had it for about 10 years or so. No complaints with it ever. However, the biggest thing I have ever run from it is some construction power tools like a "Skil saw" and such. I think they replaced it with one a little bigger, at 1000 watt run/2000 watt peak.
> 
> The 1000/2000 is on sale for $79, but i see $59 on this one with a coupon often http://www.harborfreight.com/automo...uous-2000-watt-peak-power-inverter-97047.html
> 
> They also have a 750/1500 for $49, I would also imagine it will go to $39 or $29 with a coupon. http://www.harborfreight.com/automo...nuous1500-watt-peak-power-inverter-69660.html
> 
> Never buy anything from Harbor Freight without a coupon. They regularly sell stuff 50%-80% off with a coupon. My Sunday paper comes with the best coupons ever (we have a local HF store).
> 
> *ONE THING* is to always get the biggest inverter you can ever imagine needing. The more you push it towards its max power rating, the hotter it will get, and that isn't good.
> 
> I am REALLY REALLY REALLY REALLY leery of the one you posted: "solargeneratorreviews dot org" - - they DO NOT tell you how big the battery is, and they also DO NOT say how big the inverter is. I can just about guarantee that sucker has a little bitty SLA battery and maybe about 350 running/700 peak inverter. They are *raping* people at those prices.[/QUOTE
> I built a house, yes, with my two hands with all that I could do; I laid blocks, brick, hardwood floors, trimmed out the entire house by myself!!!
> I just don't want to do this..better to have a reputable company to come back to if needed, than my screwed-up thingy..and I don't do electrical...ever!!!!:gaah:
> 
> The page did tell what it accomplished and what would operate at the same time, how many hours even.
> 
> Are you saying just go to Lowe's???


----------



## Immolatus

That is exactly the kind of advice I need. Link(c)s. Thanks! I hope I dont need it for Sandy!
So you need?:
Panel
Battery
Charge controller
Inverter
Meter

And thats it?


----------



## gabbyj310

Check out solution from science.They have several different size solar generators for sale and a lay-a-way-plan if you need it(I do).Beside you can't use regular generators in the house because of fumes(deadly)!!!!If you use solar you will have needed power and the quite so no one will know.


----------



## LincTex

JayJay said:


> The page did tell what it accomplished and what would operate at the same time, how many hours even.


The page gives no useful information at all, and claims of performance are wild at best.

Look at the panel pictured... 
I see 4x9=36 cells. That ONE PANEL is only 60-65 watts.  36 cell output

That's _shite_. 
One 60 watt panel and a little power pack is an extremely basic system. Good for LED lighting, a small portable DVD player, and using a mixer or blender for 5 minutes.

Honestly, I see their little 60 watt panel and their crappy little Duracell power pack, and they want *$2000!?!?!?!?!*

You can build that entire setup (and I say "build" very loosely here.... you won't be "building" anything, just buying separate components) for less than $300, easily. Closer to $200 is pretty accurate.

And I absolutely refuse to believe their claims based on what I see in the picture. The only way that setup will run any fridge bigger than a mini "dorm" fridge for 8 hrs is if you are doing the test in full bright sunlight, or you have a full sized fridge loaded full of frozen 2-liter water bottle when the test begins.

Whatever fear of wiring you have is based on nothing logical here. If you can look at two wires and tell which one is red and which one is black, that is about all you need to know. I am serious. And don't call me Shirley.


----------



## LincTex

gabbyj310 said:


> Check out solution from science.
> 
> They have several different size solar generators for sale


I just did.... what a disappointment.

http://www.solutionsfromscience.com/

More overpriced and over-hyped sh*t. At least their 36 cell system (60 watts) is only $1697 instead of $2000. yay..... :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


----------



## hiwall

You have to use some caution on where you put the batteries. When they are charging they can release toxic gas. Listen to LincTex, he's giving you excellent advise.


----------



## LincTex

hiwall said:


> You have to use some caution on where you put the batteries. When they are charging they can release toxic gas. Listen to LincTex, he's giving you excellent advise.


I think the larger danger could come from an explosion hazard, as batteries release hydrogen gas (remember the _Hindenberg_?)... overcharging produces excess hydrogen gas, but even a small amount occurs during normal charging. The battery storage area should be vented. However, this is a very easy thing to prevent.

I don't know if you are a "scrounger" like I am, but I nab any old computer anyone wishes to toss out and tear it apart for its components. Inside you will find a little tiny fan that runs on 12 volts... and that little fan is perfect for venting your batteries if you keep them in your house.

If you keep the batteries in a nearby shed, as long as it is like most sheds I have seen (not airtight by any means!) then venting isn't as big an issue as long as the shed vents while the wind blows (most do).


----------



## LincTex

Immolatus said:


> That is exactly the kind of advice I need, Linc.
> 
> So you need?:
> Panel
> Battery
> Charge controller
> Inverter
> Meter
> 
> And thats it?


Yes, that's it!

I will submit.... if a person steps up to the 120 watt panel for $200, I would substitute the one large marine Deep-Cycle battery and go to Sam's and get two 6-volt golf cart batteries wired in series. They have better/longer holding capacity and the pair only costs about $50 more than the one large marine battery.

I see you included "meter" - - do you mean 12 DC volt meter or "Kill-A-Watt" meter? 
Both would actually be very helpful to have on hand. The Kill-A-Watt works great to tell you how much power you are using out of the inverter. A little simple math will then tell you how long the charge on your batteries will last.


----------



## LincTex

OK, please bear with my crappy paint drawing... at least you can get the gist of what I am trying to depict. And it is *that easy!* 
You just need to make sure you wires are large enough diameter where needed.


----------



## LincTex

If you want more than one battery (and I highly recommend you do, if this is a plan you want to put in place) then use this diagram for four "golf cart" batteries. If you want TWO, just "erase the bottom pair" and their wires. Yes, That Easy!


----------



## JayJay

gabbyj310 said:


> Check out solution from science.They have several different size solar generators for sale and a lay-a-way-plan if you need it(I do).Beside you can't use regular generators in the house because of fumes(deadly)!!!!If you use solar you will have needed power and the quite so no one will know.


I just went there--thought I recognized the sg, clicked the site and it is---my backup solar.
So, don't go to Lowes???


----------



## LincTex

JayJay said:


> So, don't go to Lowes???


What do you mean by this?


----------

